# Salt Marsh 1444



## Cameronc (Dec 24, 2015)

Picked up my Salt Marsh 1444 yesterday from the shop. The whole process was super easy and Rose sent me updates throughout the entire build. 

Couldn't be happier with how she turned out. All that's left is to power her.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats CAM!


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

Man, that thing looks sweet, but that crease in the "S" is kinda bugging me.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice skiff! Congrats!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Such a cool little skiff


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

damthemainstream said:


> Man, that thing looks sweet, but that crease in the "S" is kinda bugging me.


Lettering like that is a PIA
I redid the decals on my boat and if you dont get it right the first time it takes 5x as long to fix

Nice boat and cool color
What is the color?


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Saw the post on Instagram. Looks good!


----------



## Cameronc (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone. 

I didn't even notice the crease until you pointed it out lol. 

The color is Peach Medley, they did a great job matching the color with the swatch.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great, man! We gotta get out on it soon!


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Bring it down to Miami and I'll make sure it works 

Very nice skiff man, hope it brings you many memories


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Never would have thought that color would look that good. I am trying to pick out colors now and I am driving myself crazy. You only get one shot.


----------



## Cameronc (Dec 24, 2015)

CPurvis said:


> Never would have thought that color would look that good. I am trying to pick out colors now and I am driving myself crazy. You only get one shot.


Picking the color was the hardest part. I didn't think it was going to be a big deal but when I got the email from Rose saying she needed to know the color I was lost lol. The wife helped pick out this color and I'm glad we went with it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool boat. Is it getting an engine or is it a poling skiff


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Dig the color...they are great lil skiffs.enjoy!


----------



## Cameronc (Dec 24, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Cool boat. Is it getting an engine or is it a poling skiff


Yeah planning on putting a 20 on her. Right now I borrowed a friends 5hp for the mean time.


----------



## Cameronc (Dec 24, 2015)

First fish on the skiff, my good buddy landed this nice red on a 5wt.


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Love the skiff and love the color! Very unique and cool.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Small world!
Just over here drooling over SM1444s while I should be working. Really looking forward to the day I get to put in my order.


----------

